# [SOLVED] Audio &amp; SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

Hi all,
This is my first post on the forums so I apologize if I do not provide all the information needed. 

My situation is this:
I have a Lenovo T60, 1951/44U. I have installed a new hard drive and installed a copy of Win XP Pro. I downloaded the drivers from the Lenovo website for the ethernet, the video, BIOS update, Chipset, Touchpad, PC Doctor, Hard Drive Analyzer and the audio which shows up as "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus". Here is what the file information is listed as:

*Version: 5.10.1.4326 
Release Date: 2006/11/17 

File link File size File description 

77a224ww.exe 6,811,016 Audio driver*

After restarting Windows I was still prompted via the New Hardware Wizard for the Audio Device and for the SM Bus. Device Manager does see the audio device and the SM Bus but is not able to locate a driver for either. There is also an Unkown Device in the Device Manager and I am not sure what that is.

I did install all the updates from Microsoft including SP3 for XP Pro. At no point either prior or after the updates did I get any audio other than the system 'beep'. Any help in figuring this out would be truly appreciated. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*








and welcome to the Forum

Did you install the CHipset driver first? That should take care of the SM Bus controller error. Look again to be sure they do not have something like Notebook System Software . . if so, that should be the first thing to install, then the Chipset.

The Unknown Device is usually a modem


----------



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

Rich,
Thank you, I did re-install the Chipset drivers and the SM Bus item is no longer an issue, the audio however still is not working, and I have gone through the installation process again, but to no avail.


----------



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

I am still having this issue with no device driver working for the audio on this laptop. If anyone has any ideas please post, thanks again!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

Have you run Windows Update? IT will often offer sound drivers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

Please do this to ID the drivers you need:

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

OK Here is the info per your directions:


Other Devices:
Unknown Device

Device Instance ID: ACPI\ATM1200\4&38462492&0

That is the only device with the Yellow Error marker, I went through all the devices and clicked the plus signs to show all the devices. I have also tried the update without any luck. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

That is often a modem . . have you installed the drivers for that?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

This code (*ACPI\ATM1200\4&38462492&0*) is the Atmel TPM driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-58054.html
Be sure to read the install instructions on the link


As far as the Audio:
Is SP3 part of the install or was it downloaded?


----------



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

OK, thank you for that, the error for that is gone and the driver is installed. I installed SP2 off the disc but did the updates through Windows to SP3.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

Try uninstalling SP3 in ADD/REMOVE Programs and then install the Audio Driver.
If it works you may then reinstall SP3


----------



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

BCCOMP & All: Problem solved, thank you so very much! I truly appreciate the help with this. Is there an option to donate to the site via PayPal or something? I would like to help in return. Thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio & SM Bus Drivers for a Lenovo T60*

Hi:wave:,
Glad to hear you have it up and running correctlyray:!

If you wish to donate, please see this link:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/donate.php

Glad I could help you out.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:

PS- For furture reference, I always install the OS and then the drivers before doing any MS Updates.


----------



## csf1701 (May 16, 2010)

Well thanks again, and I am now a proud supporter of the site.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for supporting Tech Support Forum!
Bill


----------

